# Blanking off toilet flange



## white29 (Sep 18, 2007)

Two ways I can think of. Use a test plug which has a wing nut on top that expands a rubber gasket inside the pipe when tightened. I use these when remodeling. Or go to a plumbing supply(forget the big boxes on this one) and get a blind flange and gasket for whichever size pipe you have and then fasten with closely cut closet bolts.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

If you'll have access to it, I think the test plug is a great idea. 

If you won't be able to get at it, I'd suggest breaking out a little bit of your slab and actually capping the pipe permanently.


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

Since the pipe from the toilet will not have a trap, I would go with the test plug to guarantee no sewer gases are leaking into the room. You could then make a cover out of the material of your choice to attach to the flange with cut-off closet bolts.


----------



## Earl43 (May 22, 2008)

*How to permanently cap it off?*

How would one permanently cap it off? such that the flange is below floor grade. I would be doing this in a basement. Flange is in a slab. I relocated my basement bathroom and would like to permanently cap the old toilet flange such that I can tile over it. Thank you,
Earl


----------



## white29 (Sep 18, 2007)

If I'm understanding you correctly I believe it could just be concreted flush with the subfloor.


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

Where I come from, a test cap or plug is not an approved fitting. :no:

To do it right, you have to get at the pipe below the concrete, and glue on a 3" or 4" cap, whatever size pipe you've got.


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

Earl. You need to seal the pipe to prevent sewer gases from coming through it. I have stuffed a rag tightly into the pipe and then used concrete to seal it off and smooth the surface. I would advise tying a wire around the rag and bring it up so the concrete will grab it. This prevents the rag from coming loose and going into other drainlines.


----------



## Earl43 (May 22, 2008)

*thanks!*

I appreciate your help!
Earl


----------

